
Google Titan security key now available to buy – $50 (Currently US only) - lysp
https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/08/30/googles-hardware-2fa-titan-security-keys-available-starting-today-50-google-store/
======
mtgx
$50 for a U2F-only Google-branded Feitian key? What's their markup on it,
400%?

It could be worth that much if they would guarantee 100% of the components and
supply-chain to be secure and verified, but I doubt that's the case
(especially after seeing their Pixel 2XL Q&A fiasco). If I remember right from
their announcement they mostly just used their own firmware on Feitian's
hardware, so hardware backdoors could still be a possibility.

